# Headsets



## foeglass (Dec 10, 2005)

Our theatre department is looking to replace our headsets. We have quite a few wireless headsets that we have been using, but we just don't think wireless is where we want to go anymore as they have caused quite a bit of trouble for us while we have had them.
Do you have any suggestions or recomendations of a reliable company to get wired heasets, relatively inexpensively?


----------



## Diarmuid (Dec 10, 2005)

Our theatre uses "TecPro" headsets, made by Canford, they're really reliable, and so far we have had no problems with them.

You need one (or more) master stations,
http://www.canford.co.uk/commerce/productdetails.aspx?productid=27-721

and for each operator both a headset and belt pack
(it is possible to wire two of the headsets direct to the master station.)
http://www.canford.co.uk/commerce/productdetails.aspx?productid=27-111 (belt pack)
http://www.canford.co.uk/commerce/productdetails.aspx?productid=27-210 (headset)

Hope thats helpful


----------



## RonaldBeal (Dec 11, 2005)

In the US, the professional standard is "Clear-Com"
I've done over 20 tours, and would say that over 90% of the venues have Clear-Com compatible systems. (From the largest arenas, to the smallest theaters.) Personally I think the RTS system from Telex is more powerful and flexible (and it seems to be the US standard for remote video production trucks.)
Unfortunately, the 2 systems are not compitible (and the few interface boxes that do exist are less than ideal.)
Both systems have wireless bits you can add in at a later date. for a mixed wired/wireless system.

Hope this helps, and good luck.


----------



## Radman (Dec 12, 2005)

I've also seen a few Production Intercom (pretty sure clearcom compatible) and Telex (not so sure). But those are just brands, suppliers will be something you should research in your area ti find the most competitive prices.


----------



## tss_rocks (Dec 19, 2005)

I reccomend the Production Intercom headsets. As mentioned, they are 100% clear-com compatible and reasonably priced. I've always been really happy with the performance of them. I work at a rental house, and we stock and rent only Production Intercom units, we've stocked them for some time. Customers are always satisfied with them and we've had no problems with them that I can remember.


----------



## bdesmond (Dec 19, 2005)

Like Ron said, Clearcom is more or less the live standard and Telex is the video standard. I can't figure out whether you're asking about the physical headset piece, or the whole kit and kaboodle. Those are the two big names. 

The actual physical headset, I like the heavy Clearcom single ear ones, my buddy calls them skull crushers and goes for the lightweight single ear headset. Couldn't recommend one or the other to you - try both and decide which you like better.


----------

